# Atheris



## craig griffin (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi 

Just had this done at Inky Joes tattoo shop in sudbury, by the legend himself! Another Grade A peice of work as usual, from possibly the best realism tattooist in the UK. :notworthy:

Joe managed to get 80% of it done, but there is still the scales around the otherside to finish. after 9hrs of tattooing on one spot i was ready to stop ! a couple more hours should finish it off, i will post new ones once its completed

please no stupid posts of the snake sock tattoo etc!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

aaaw, you say the kindest things craig :blush: lol


----------



## craig griffin (Nov 2, 2010)

:flrt:


inkyjoe said:


> aaaw, you say the kindest things craig :blush: lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

get a room bumders.:whistling2:


----------

